# Prison Permit



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Got out to my local bay this morning. Found some good water. Tide was coming in strong and the wind was pretty tame out of the South. Lots of bait evident, including small shrimp. Saw leaping flounder. My neighbor chunked soft plastics at them. I threw a shrimp fly. I get a take, but lose the fish at the boat. 

We split up and I find an area where bait is getting hit. Pick up a couple of trout to 16.5" on a dark crack fly. I see some commotion on the bank around some cord grass. It's sheepshead, but they are moving fast and disappearing into deeper water. 

I scoot and drift in my Commander and just probe the shoreline and reef on the look out for fish on the edge of the bank. I get few tiny reds and a couple of croaker on the crack. I get a good red to eat but it races right at me and I miss the set. Nearby is more noise and commotion at the bank. I paddle into position and get the range and see just as I launch my true cast that the fish is a sheepshead. The fly lands maybe 4 feet away from the fish and he races for it. Fish on! Not big at all, 13" but sheepshead have been a tough sell for me so it I'll take it. 

Neighbor picks up 3 slot reds on a different shoreline all in a small area. He saves a couple more for me, but they seemed to have moved off about the time I arrived. We called it quits 11, 11:30. Fun day, but the redfish have been tough on me lately.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Good looking fish! I love it!

One of the better prison permit flies is the Reverse Green Weenie. We toss it early in the year down in East Matty.

This is my buddy, Puck's video on tying it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Love the reverse green weenie. Thanks for the video.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I caught in the video the comments about tippet and leader length. I had just put on a new leader for the day. I had about 6 feet of 30# fluoro butt and maybe 5+ feet of 0X 16.5 # Seaguar grand max fluorocarbon tippet. 

11-12 feet is pretty long for a leader. The 0X is pretty fine at .011. I don't like going much finer than that due to all the oyster shell I always find myself in. I tend to make longer leaders partially because I can use them longer with more fly changes before I have to patch in a new tippet. I usually put in new tippet when the leader gets to about 8 feet.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I think fluoro is the real ticket when fishing for them. The abrasion resistance and low visibility are very important. Grand Max is good stuff but they sure are proud of it, judging by the prices!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Worm Drowner said:


> I think fluoro is the real ticket when fishing for them. The abrasion resistance and low visibility are very important. Grand Max is good stuff but they sure are proud of it, judging by the prices!


Every so often, I find some grand max discounted on STP. It's break strength to diameter ratio seems to better than others, not sure how that is accomplished.


----------

